
Renewables Can't Power Modern Civilization Because They Were Never Meant To - Roritharr
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2019/05/06/the-reason-renewables-cant-power-modern-civilization-is-because-they-were-never-meant-to/
======
sunstone
Yes, just like hydrocarbons.

